# Conexiones en el Protoboard



## Ramanujan (Dic 21, 2006)

Hola gente, les comento que compre el protoboard pero a la hora de hacer las conexiónes no me funciona. Es decir, si conecto un solo led, el led funciona, pero cuando le agrego una fotocelda o un potenciometro, lo que sea, no funciona ni el potenciometro ni la fotocelda.
Ej. cunado conecto la fotocelda, a veces pasa que funciona el led solo, pero la fotocelda no... la fotocelda fuera del protoboard funciona, pero cuando la coloco no funciona!

Lo probe en serie, en paralelo y nada...

les dejo una imagen mas o menos para que tengan una idea como hago las conexiónes!






Gracias!!!


----------



## mabauti (Dic 21, 2006)

1) Checa la conexion del led, el catodo va al (-)

2) Prueba elevando el voltaje a 5V, generalmente en los led hay caidas de voltaje de 2+ voltios

3) checa la continuidad en el protoboard, en el ultimo de los casos prueba el circuito fuera del protoboard


----------



## Ramanujan (Dic 22, 2006)

1) La conexion del led esta bien hecha

seria inutil que eleve el voltaje, porque fuera del protoboard cuando realizo la conexion entre el led, la fuente y la fotocelda funciona perfectamente....

como pruebo la continuidad en el protoboard???

gracias por contestar mabauti!


----------



## capitanp (Dic 22, 2006)

en el dibujo que has echo las conexions estan mal


----------



## Ramanujan (Dic 22, 2006)

Hola capitanp, gracias por responder.. pero no entiendo mucho el dibujo, si las conexiones estan mal hechas, como las tendria que realizar entonces?

perdon por preguntar tanto,pero en los tutos que baje de inter no especifica bien como realizarlas!

gracias de antemano!!


----------



## mabauti (Dic 22, 2006)

ya me di cuenta!!

conecta asi


----------



## Ramanujan (Dic 22, 2006)

Listo, me funco!, gracias mabauti y capitanp por responder!!!


----------



## mabauti (Jun 27, 2009)

no es nada complicado, ahi va el tuto de la casa : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/aprender-montar-circuito-protoboard-535/


----------



## alexus (Jun 28, 2009)

es que no tiene ninguna ciencia, miras el circuito, ves los componentes que llevas, y los vas distribuyendo en el protoboard, despues realizas el cableado, llevando un orden, las alimentaciones, las señales, etc...

es facil, comienza con circuitos sencillos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 28, 2009)

Intenta con este .... aunque ejemplos de circuitos en protoboard no creo que encuentres... como las combinaciones son infinitas y generalmente el proto solo se usa para experimentar casi nadie se toma la molestia de mencionar como usarlo...

http://robophantom.wordpress.com/20...a-2-circuitos-serie-y-paralelo-en-protoboard/


----------



## electrodan (Jun 28, 2009)

Pero es que es bien fácil, solamente pinchas los componentes y cables y listo. Claro, tenés que ver como ubicarlos según como están las conexiones entre los agujeritos. Pero eso ya está en el otro post.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 28, 2009)

Hola.
Aquí podras encontrar algo que espero te pueda servir en algo.
http://www2.ing.puc.cl/iee1122/El protoboard.pdf

http://robophantom.wordpress.com/20...a-2-circuitos-serie-y-paralelo-en-protoboard/

http://utpmecatronica.blogspot.com/2007/09/ensamble-de-prototipos-en-el-protoboard.html

http://www.tourdigital.net/Simuladores/SimuladorDigital_095.zip
http://www.tourdigital.net/Simuladores/EjemplosDeCircuitos_094.zip
YouTube - Introduction to Breadboard (Protoboards), Part 2 of 2
En castellano
YouTube - Uso del Protoboard

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alexus (Jun 29, 2009)

los integrados solamente conectalos en las lineas laterales del sueco del medio, sino los prenderas fuego!

y cuida las lineas de la proto, recuerda que estan perpendiculares al surco!


----------



## idoru (Mar 14, 2013)

Si quieres trabajar con protoboard a mi me ha servido esto:

fritzing.org/

Y aqui un pequeño tutorial





Funciona en Mac, Win y Linux, no es "desbordante" como Eagle y permite jugar con las protoB.

A mi me funciona muy bien para cosas sencillas... Ah!!!!!... y es gratuita y esta en castellano


----------



## Lamas (Mar 14, 2013)

Una buena opcion para que el circuito quede mas ordenado y agradable a la vista, menos probabilidad de que se suelte un alambre, es utilizar alambres lo mas cortos posible y de un grosor adecuado..


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 14, 2013)

El mejor alambre para usar en el protoboard es el de cobre telefonico con proteccion de estano, no se sulfata como el que solo viene el cobre desprotegido.


----------



## Lamas (Mar 14, 2013)

calibre 24 AWG;  tambien sirve el 22 AWG


----------



## Brod (Mar 20, 2013)

Hola 
Muy bueno todos los consejos, aquí te doy un consejito nunca utilices el proto para montajes de radio frecuencia como pequeños tx o circuitos regenerativos (radios) etc.  Ya que se genera un efecto de capacitor entre la guías chapitas conectoras del fondo las cuales te pueden generar un mal desempeño del proyecto que estés probando.


----------

